# Dark circles under eyes



## tom .p. (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone else suffer from this? I permanantly have dark circles under my eyes and I usually get over 9 hours sleep every night. I've tried various creams but nothing seems to work. I'm now wondering if it could be linked to diet - as it can't be heriditary as no one in my family suffers from it.

Any suggestions of how to stop it - It's getting to the point where I'm worried about going out as I know that getting anything less than 9 hours sleep makes them ALOT worse.


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

Are you on any gear?


----------



## SNACKOHOLIC (Aug 11, 2009)

Hahahah @ gear!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

i know there are injections of some sort you can have under each eye to help get rid of the dark circles or atleast make them not so dark


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Aye mate i used to get it...As you say yours isnt due to lack of sleep neither was mine.Looked like i was some sort of smack head if im honest lol

They have gone away ever since i started taking vitamin tablets.


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

simple enough question

Answer it


----------



## Alex_Red (May 19, 2009)

I read that this eye mask reduces black bags.

http://www.oscardehn.com/showdetails.asp?name=sightseeing%99+eye+mask


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

SNACKOHOLIC said:


> Hahahah @ gear!


WTF?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 24, 2008)

I have quite visible bags aswell despite getting 8+ hours a night. I take a multivit as part of my diet but this hasn't had any effect on them. Will be interested to see what other solutions/possible causes people can suggest.


----------



## tom .p. (May 31, 2009)

Poacher - not taking any drugs what so ever.

ArZo - I know where your coming from with looking like a smackhead mate - I actually used to get asked quite often at my old job what I was taking (Which ****ed me off because as I said above I dont take any drugs)

The vitamin tablet might suggest a lack of certain nutrients? however I used to take a multi vit a few years ago - and it was around this time the problem was at it's worse :/

Any other suggestions?


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

my wife puts cucumber slices over her eyes.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Boots do a Number 7 range which includes something for this.

http://www.boots.com/en/No7-For-Men-Protect-Perfect-Moisturising-Eye-Cream-15ml_862502/


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

OK girly interjection here...

The puffiness and the darkness are 2 different things and dont always go together....

The puffiness can be reduced with cool facecloths, eyemasks (the gel ones that go in fridge) or cold slices of cucumber. You can also use preparation H gel (seriously.... tightens the skin lol).

The dark circles are trickier for a guy.

Generally speaking with women, if they are really bad you need a colour corrector which is different from a concealer... they are very extreme in colour to counteract the blue tones. Generally these are used under makeup. You can also get light reflecting products such as YSL touche éclat which goes over concealer and/or foundation which will help but extremely dark shadows require a colour corrector underneath.

TBH short of using these products I really dont know what a guy would do... having a tan may help?


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

What about a bit of Botox around the eye to tighten the skin up round the area?!


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I read drinking cranberry juice is good for dark circles around your eyes.


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

tom .p. said:


> Poacher - not taking any drugs what so ever.
> 
> ArZo - I know where your coming from with looking like a smackhead mate - I actually used to get asked quite often at my old job what I was taking (Which ****ed me off because as I said above I dont take any drugs)
> 
> ...


I wasnt suggesting smack or owt bud i meant roids as i had a similar experiance with some deca i took


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

See a skin specialist mate... if its making you feel like you dont want to go out etc. It makes sence to see if you need some kind of non sugical treatment.. theres something like this about (never needed this myself but thought it might help)

http://www.miloclinic.com/treatments/tear-trough.aspx


----------



## j_t (Jul 12, 2006)

Bulk1 said:


> See a skin specialist mate... if its making you feel like you dont want to go out etc. It makes sence to see if you need some kind of non sugical treatment.. theres something like this about (never needed this myself but thought it might help)
> 
> http://www.miloclinic.com/treatments/tear-trough.aspx


Thanks for that, I will have that done I think


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

> Dark rings can be a sign of an iron deficiency anaemia. This is a terribly common problem ? anaemia is the most common nutritional problem in the world ? but is easily treated in the majority of cases by eating the right foods.
> 
> Anaemia is a sign that not enough oxygen is getting to the body tissues. There are several types of anaemia, but iron deficiency is the most common.
> 
> ...


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

> Dark rings can be a sign of an iron deficiency anaemia. This is a terribly common problem ? anaemia is the most common nutritional problem in the world ? but is easily treated in the majority of cases by eating the right foods.
> 
> Anaemia is a sign that not enough oxygen is getting to the body tissues. There are several types of anaemia, but iron deficiency is the most common.
> 
> ...


----------



## tom .p. (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the responses everyone.

To be honest I've had blood tests done recently and no iron deficiency was detected.

I've got an appointment with a dermatologist coming up due to acne - would they be able to help at all?

Tom


----------



## BillUp (May 6, 2009)

This may be on the extreme side but I suffer from dark circles under the eyes and they completely vanished when I started taking Melanotan II. As the face is subjected to the Sun all day (if we ever [email protected] get any) it turns really brown hence the covering of the circles!!! I found that L'Oreal Men Expert under eye cream helped as it helps get rid of the darkness as well as masking it like a woman's makeup would!! ;-)


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i've heard that they can be caused by mild food allergies, such as dairy

you could try excluding common stuff like dairy/gluten etc from your diet, and see if that helps, then try reintroducing them to see what caused it

i tried going dairy free for a couple of weeks, but in the end i got fed up of drinking goats milk


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

JOIN THE MUFFFFUKKIN CLUB. I got them ****s under my eyes not so much dark as they are red/purple/blue its like a fukkin rainbow underneath my eyes. You need to find out the reason why you suffer from these dark circles firstly. See a dermatologist, NOT a DOCTOR, they told me that there is nothing you can do. DERMATOLOGIST will assess you for a fee and try to find the root cause to these dark circles. Mine are hereditary my dad has more brown pigmentation under his eyes and my mums are the ones which I seem to have mostly inherited, although neither of them care about the way there eyes look neither should you.... the more inner confidence you get the less appearance matters and if people dont take you for the way you are then they aint worth bothering with in the beginning. Mine usually flare up when im hot/stressed/dehydrated/lack of sleep/caffeine etc... When i'm cool and body temperature is low you can barely see them. I would avoid buying cream as they all seem to be a waste of money. There are treatments out there like under eye fillers, laser sugery, carboxytherapy. Although not guaranteed to work read into such methods before attempting I had laser therapy and it was so painful and my eyes were horrendous for 5-7 days after the treatment. I am considering carboxytherapy which involves injecting a small amount of CO2 gas underneath the skin to trick the body into producing more red blood cell which should increase circulation to that area.

PM me if you want to know anything else 6 years of my life has been bad enough to deal with these ****s under my eyes and im doing summin bout it and they will disappear for good.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

My friend suffers from this and he recommends using Clarins for men or Loreal for men eye serums. It is meant to improve the darkness and help with the puffness too.


----------



## Melanotan (Mar 6, 2008)

BillUp said:


> This may be on the extreme side but I suffer from dark circles under the eyes and they completely vanished when I started taking Melanotan II. As the face is subjected to the Sun all day (if we ever [email protected] get any) it turns really brown hence the covering of the circles!!! I found that L'Oreal Men Expert under eye cream helped as it helps get rid of the darkness as well as masking it like a woman's makeup would!! ;-)


Careful about this. Though fairly seldom there is the occasional report in the Melanotan.org forums of folks who while using melanotan II actually developed darkened areas under their eyes (from melanin depositing there). In nearly all of these cases it has been because the person's dosages were too high.

-Scott


----------



## ml30 (Mar 25, 2009)

Your liver and your kidney needs detoxing. Add fresh lemon juice to your daily water intake. Also, juice cucumber and drink it in the morning and in the evening. Your dark circles will disappear soon.

I had the same. I tried pretty much everything and nothing seemed to work. I never thought of simply adding lemon juice to my water. But it worked.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have similer problem to this but unlike you havin dark circles i have like a purpleish bule colour in the corner of my eyes! I ask my rents last nite if it runs in the family and thay said no, but thay did say it could be because i have quite pale skin and ur veines show up alot easyer, whitch thay do, the inerside of my bicep looks like a road map lol, its eaither that or i could be amemic and have a lack of iron in my body. Around ur eyes is always a good indicator of whats goin on in your body. Does anybody else have these purple bits in the corner of there eyes?


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

no i my eyes go red underneath them when im stressed and hot


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

i have the exact same problem!!

Had them ever since i was a kiddie in primary school ( thats when i first notriced them anyway.)

I alays joke saying that i look like a smack head without any makeup.

I have gd skin and dont really need to wear makeup but i always have to put some form of concealer of my ghastly dark circles.

no matter how much sleep i get they never go away.

I got told it was a sign your kidneys were not functioning properly. but i drink 3-4 litres of water a day so it couldnt possibly be that.

my mum has them though just not as bad as me. Ive learnt to just live with them and im 19.

GL with the solutions people are suggesting i wouldnt bother going down the route of creams and potions though my mums tried them all . THEY DONT WORK.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

true cream barely work especially if its hereditary mind you my kidney and my liver values did come below par from when i had my bloods done a month back


----------



## rgwrajagiri (Oct 1, 2009)

rubbing or placing a thin piece of cucumber on eyes the dark circle will disappears.

http://www.prepaidlab.com/Lab Tests Online


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

dark circle do not disappear if they are hereditary no matter what you do, the only optio that would really work i would say is a laser underneath eyes i think its called smartxite laser of summin, i had it done after a week eyes do look exactly the same as before treatment but over months the skin thickens and circles appear less dark, i rekon 10 attempts on this over a 5 year period and dark circles would be gone for good, and then every 5-10 years have anutha laser surgery to maintain.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

are you a panda bear???? that would explain it...


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

harsh mate,


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

I had the same problem mate, I use the Boots No.7 eye cream and they virtually disappeared after a month. For the puffiness put a little bit of Preparation H (yes pile cream) on the puffy bit, draws all the fluid out. Just don't use it too often :whistling:


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

Need-valid-info said:


> harsh mate,


my panda bear comment might have been in poor taste, sorry...

atleast uv just got circles under ur eyes, how do u think i feel i'm an ugly c#nt. theres no creams for me...lol


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

well im not ugly im alright apparently but my dark circles are a ****, and if u are truly ugly i feel for you, i just hope your happy,

the more inner confidence you have the less appearance matter

fact


----------

